# Can rabbits eat soy?



## CESpeed (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm planning to grow corn and to replace the minerals corn takes out of the soil, I have been told to rotate soybeans after the corn.  Can rabbits eat soybeans?  I have no plan to feed them corn, that's for my cattle, pigs and horse (when I get them).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## hoodat (Aug 7, 2011)

Raw soy beans (in fact any sort of beans except green beans in small amounts) can be toxic to rabbits. I know it's used in most pellets to boost protein but it is steamed first to cook it, then dried and ground.


----------



## CESpeed (Aug 7, 2011)

This is why I ask questions.  

That would not have been good.  I'm sure the rabbits would love clover (a suggested alternate to soybeans) but is that good for them?


----------



## freemotion (Aug 7, 2011)

How about alfalfa?  That would be good for all the critters.  Soy should not be fed to animals kept for breeding as it contains powerful hormone disruptors.  Or to animals that won't be going to freezer camp in a few months.  Heating it or fermenting it does not neutralize the hormone disruptors.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 7, 2011)

I was interested in your soy question (here and regarding feeding your cattle).  I have to agree with freemotion regarding his views on soy and not feeding it to livestock

I researched soy and found this.  This is just some of the article.  I've posted the whole article at the bottom.  

Corn and Soy
A major problem with todays factory farm system is that it is heavily reliant on cheap grain. Under current US agriculture policy, the government provides large subsidies to farmers that produce grains, particularly corn and soybeans. Livestock producers like to use corn and soy as a base for their animal feed, because these protein-rich grains fatten up their animals, and because theyre incredibly cheap as a result of the government subsidies. Livestock consumes 47% of the soy and 60% of the corn produced in the US.ii

Its been estimated that factory farms get a discount of 7-10% on their operating costs because of the subsidies that the government provides for corn and soy.iii Although these cheap feed grains mean that meat and dairy prices are lower for consumers,* they also result in lower nutritional content*. In general, grain-fed meat, eggs and dairy are lower in omega-3 fatty acids (the good fat), and Conjugated linoleic acid, or CLA (CLAs help to fight against cancer and cardiovascular disease), with higher levels of fat than products from animals raised on grass.iv

Grains used on industrial farms are conventionally grown. This often means they contain high levels of pesticides and are genetically-engineered.  In fact, *corn and soy are the two most commonly grown genetically-engineered crops in the US,v and little is known about the long-term effects of eating animals that were raised on genetically-engineered food.* Pesticides are known to bioaccumulate (or build-up) in the fatty tissues of animals, and when these animals are eaten, the pesticide build-up may be transmitted to the consumer.  *This exposure to pesticides increases peoples risk of developing cancer, and is also known to have long-term effects on our reproductive, nervous and immune systems.v*i


http://www.sustainabletable.org/issues/feed/


Just an FYI.  And no I would never use soy beans to feed my rabbits.  Pet, show or meat.   If you want to fatten up your bunnies x2 on the alfalfa.


----------



## hoodat (Aug 9, 2011)

CESpeed said:
			
		

> This is why I ask questions.
> 
> That would not have been good.  I'm sure the rabbits would love clover (a suggested alternate to soybeans) but is that good for them?


Clover is great and can be fed in large amounts with no harm. Alfalfa can cause gas problems if fed green in too large amounts. I grow red clover and broadleaf chicory and feed it green every day. It saves a lot of money on pellets. The only caveat on clover is not to gather it from a lawn unless you know that lawn has not been treated with chemicals. Those chemicals are very bad for rabbits.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 9, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> CESpeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have clover in my front yard, and I never used fertilizers.  How much clover would you feed a rabbit that is say 2 lbs.  Dobby is my biggest rabbit so far.  Kreacher  I think hit a pound.  They will be 4 months on Thursday and I have been starting the greens.  Before the sun completely cooks it, I would like to get some for them.  Also what about wild rabbits.  We have wild rabbits that LOVE the clover.  Would there be any affect?    Also I planted sunflowers and will harvest the seeds.  If I can keep the squirrels away from them that is.


----------



## hoodat (Aug 10, 2011)

If you are just starting greens it's best to begin with just a small  amount and increase it little by little. Their digestive syatem has to adapt and get the right kind of intestinal bacteria to digest them properly. Once they are digesting it well I don't think there is a top limit on how much clover you can feed. I think it's probably the best green out there. Rabits do seem to like a bit of grass mixed with it though.
As far as wild rabbits go there is always a chance of introducing disease but that can happen just by them being around. Wild rabbits often carry diseases that they are resistant to but domestic rabbits aren't. Profesional rabbit raisers take pains to keep wild rabbits away for that reason. BTW rats and mice can often introduce the same diseases. They catch quite a few diseases and parasites that rabbits also do.
You shouldn't get paranoid about it but if there are a lot of them around there is always the chance.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 10, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> If you are just starting greens it's best to begin with just a small  amount and increase it little by little. Their digestive syatem has to adapt and get the right kind of intestinal bacteria to digest them properly. Once they are digesting it well I don't think there is a top limit on how much clover you can feed. I think it's probably the best green out there. Rabits do seem to like a bit of grass mixed with it though.
> As far as wild rabbits go there is always a chance of introducing disease but that can happen just by them being around. Wild rabbits often carry diseases that they are resistant to but domestic rabbits aren't. Profesional rabbit raisers take pains to keep wild rabbits away for that reason. BTW rats and mice can often introduce the same diseases. They catch quite a few diseases and parasites that rabbits also do.
> You shouldn't get paranoid about it but if there are a lot of them around there is always the chance.


Paranoid?   

Just double checking on what I already thought.  Thanks.  

FWIW, can't get rid of wild rabbits, only a few and Better Half named them all!     Now the rats with tails (squirrels), I think it's time for the trap.  Relocated 26 a few years ago because THEY were destructive.  Looks like the next generation's back and are just as destructive.  

Wild rabbits are NO problem.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Aug 11, 2011)

Relocated squirrels?  I've never heard of that.  When their in season we hunt them just like other wild game.  They are rather tasty in stews and crock pots.  A sweet meat for sure, but definitely worth it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 11, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> Relocated squirrels?  I've never heard of that.  When their in season we hunt them just like other wild game.  They are rather tasty in stews and crock pots.  A sweet meat for sure, but definitely worth it.




Me hunting in my neighborhood?  



Sorry you have no idea who my neighbor is.  

Great idea, but can't happen.  I've purchased a humane trap and catch them with a little bit of peanut butter.   They are destroying my shade tree and find clumps of branches and leaves all over.   After they are caught, they take a car ride to the woods near by and get dropped off.   See I'm helping.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Aug 13, 2011)

we live in the city too.  My neighbors put up a privacy fence so we just bait them to the back yard where her 'proper' eyes can't see.  We talked to the local law enforcement and they said as long as we are using a pellet gun and not exceeding the bag limit to have at it, they are a big problem here.  I've seen them tear into trash and litter an entire yard here, not to mention if you walk under a tree getting pelted with acorns and hearing their snickers!  I get the last laugh!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 14, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> we live in the city too.  My neighbors put up a privacy fence so we just bait them to the back yard where her 'proper' eyes can't see.  We talked to the local law enforcement and they said as long as we are using a pellet gun and not exceeding the bag limit to have at it, they are a big problem here.  I've seen them tear into trash and litter an entire yard here, not to mention if you walk under a tree getting pelted with acorns and hearing their snickers!  I get the last laugh!


Pellet gun?  Hmmmm......


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Aug 15, 2011)

yes, we use a bb gun loaded with a pellet.  Pump that up enough and it does the trick nicely, bonus being very little noise.  We will actually sit inside the house with the window open and nothing can be heard outside.  Our neighbors definitely appreciate the effort.


----------

